# Best POD for Fitness Brand



## Heavy Brand (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi everyone I am looking for some recommendations for a POD company that is geared towards fitness/lifting. I have a teespring store and have looked at other companies but nothing seems to be the total package. Looking for tanks, crops, leggings, sports bras. A lot of the regular places sell some of those but not all. I follow a lot of other brands similar to mine and can’t figure out how they are sourcing their clothing. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JENYAKENYA (Feb 6, 2014)

Any serious brand probably isn't using Teespring. With POD you have almost no control over the final product- it's best for artists/ecom hustlers who just want to upload their designs and not deal with the tees or for influencers that want an easy way to fundraise.

I'd highly suggest finding a local screen printer and making a small bulk order of tees/tanks/whatever and setting up a shopify site. You'll have full control over everything you sell and your margins will be almost double what you make on teespring.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Heavy Brand said:


> Looking for tanks, crops, leggings, sports bras.


Printful.com does everything you list.


----------

